
Suplemon: A Sublime-like multi cursor text editor for Terminals - wavi
https://github.com/richrd/suplemon
======
wavi
Suplemon is a modern, powerful and intuitive console text editor with multi
cursor support. Suplemon replicates Sublime Text -like functionality in the
terminal with the ease of use of Nano.

